# IBIS--is it ON or OFF?



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

Apparently, if you have an image stabilized lens on the R5, and you're in any mode besides A-inside-the-square (hereafter [A]), you cannot go into the menu and turn IBIS on or off. It does appear if you have a non-image-stabilized lens, even in the other modes.

So is it on or off? I am *guessing* it's on if the lens IS is on, and it's off if it's not. If that's the case, there's no way to disable it while keeping the lens IS, or vice versa. (So basically, the IS menu item under Shoot7 (or shoot 4 in [A] mode) is simply a menu driven switch to turn all possible IS on for the lens, which for non IS lenses would be IBIS only.) The fact that the menu item isn't "IBIS" but just "Image stabilization" leads me to believe that's basically it. You get all or nothing on image stabilization, and this menu item is there to let you turn it on or off for lenses that don't have a switch on them.

The other alternative, which would be far clunkier, would be to have it track the lens IS as above--but only if you've turned it on in either [A] mode or with an unstabilized lens. Yuck. But that would at least allow you to have lens IS without IBIS if you want that for some reason (power consumption, heating). But there'd still be no way to turn IBIS on and the lens IS off.


----------



## lac__ (Jul 31, 2020)

Agreed, this is a rather strange design decision. It seems like you can tell if IBIS is _also _being used if there is a '+' on the stabilization icon. With my RF 24-70 f/2.8 attached and stabilization on, there is a '+'. With the EF 70-200mm f/4 IS attached, there is no '+'. So far that seems to be the only indicator if IBIS is working with the lens?


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 31, 2020)

Canon did say that on any image stabilized lens, including EF lenses, that the IS switch on the lens will control both IS and IBIS. The menu for IBIS is only used when using a non-stabilized lens, so it is all-or-nothing.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Canon did say that on any image stabilized lens, including EF lenses, that the IS switch on the lens will control both IS and IBIS. The menu for IBIS is only used when using a non-stabilized lens, so it is all-or-nothing.



OK, that's consistent with what I'm seeing. I just wish the manual had said so.


----------

